# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Gardneris eating eggs?

## chicknb

Hi there, I am having trouble collecting eggs from my F. gardneri mamfensis "Faishang". They are still small (about 1 inch) and I have them all together in one 5 gal tank (about 15 fish). However, they have been laying eggs lately so I got rid of the gravel and just put a mop and a piece of wood to give them confidence. The first day I collected about 4 eggs but then I have not found any egg in the mop. I have seen the fish going through the mop looking for food so I am wondering if they are eating the eggs. By the way, do you think it is OK to keep them all together?

Thanks,

Tony

----------

